# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Stellen mir ein Surf Set zusammen, brauche Hilfe

## Gast

Hi @ all,

ich bin 16 und surfe 2 Jahre in den Sommerferien und brauche hilfe. Ich habe ein altes Brett 3 meter lang und ein segel 7.0m, womit ich schon ganz gut fahren kann und ich dachte jetzt mir langsam was neues anzuschaffen ich dachte da an einen F2 ride 277 und irgend ein gutes segel zum halsen ben und mehr so tricks probieren also moves doch ich wei nicht ob ich mir lieber ein teueres segel kaufen soll oder ein brett denn mein segel ist sehr alt und breit und fllt sich mit sehhhrr viel wind, was es ziehmlich schnell macht, denn es hat so einen bogen, wenn man es spannt, doch das macht es fast unmglich damit moves zu ben, also denke ich whre es sinnvoller ein segel zu kaufen, knnt ihr mir helfen welches gut whre ich wiege 60kg und bin 1,82 gross. 

mfg xorp danke im Vorraus !!

----------


## Gast

Moin,
also mein erstes "eigenes" Segel nach 2 Jahren Surfen ben auf geliehenem 3m-MAterial war ein 5.7er North. War optimal in Sachen Power und trotzdem super im Handling (also zum Moves lernen wie NoseTack, Board360, HeliTack, Backfahrt) . 
Kann ich also nur empfehlen... vielleicht auch ein 5.5er. Muss natrlich nicht North sein, denke jede aktuelle Segelmarke ist da in Ordnung. Denk dran, dass du wahrscheinlich auch noch einen neuen Mast, Gabelbaum, Tampen und den ganzen Krams brauchst bei einem neuen Segel...

Soweit zum ersten teil deiner Frage. Den Rest habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden. <- Punkt!

cheers ;-) >>>nik

----------


## Gast

Danke schon mal fr den Eintrag aber ich weiss noch nicht was fr eine segel art ich mir kaufen soll und ob 5,7m nicht zu klein sind, weil ich ja auf relativ stillem wasser surfe, mit wenig wind(Kroatien)!!  mfg XorP

----------


## Thorsten

zum f2 ride 277.
ein echt geiles brett.
hab ich (noch), mchte mir aber ein moderneres. kleineres zulegen.
wenn du interesse hast, ich verkaufe meinen ride.
kannst ja mal mailen an thorsten@goiter.de oder hier posten.

aloha,
thorsten
__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Hi 

@ Thorsten fr wieviel wrdest du es mir denn verkaufen ich   habe eine anzeige schon fr 220 Eur gesehen. also melde dich einfach oder maile:  artjomb@firemail.de !!  

@All eine frage ist dieses Segel gut ??

bei ebay Artikelnummer 2728300645  
Surfsegel Pacific V-Max 6,1 qm 

sabt mal bitte ich kenne mich da nicht so aus aber ist es gut um sowas wie halsen usw zu lernen ??? 

mfg XorP

P.S. thx leute

----------


## Gast

HIER ICH NOCHMAL bitte kann mir einer sagen ob dieses segel gut ist???????

www.EBAY.de:   Artikelnummer 2727902266


   North Sails Spectro 6.0 Surfsegel  !!!!!!

PLZZZ 

MFG XorP   PLZZ FAST

----------


## Gast

Hi!
Vom Spectro wrde ich die Finger lassen, hat 2 oder 3 Camber und ne breitere Masttasche. Nicht gut frs Handling und schwerer im Aufbau!! Zu dem Pacific kann ich nix sagen, kenne zwar welche die so eins fahren aber frag mich nicht wie das ist. Such dir ein Segel ohne Camber und ner schmalen Masttasche und 5-6 Latten, das drfte ganz gut frn Anfang gehen. Fr 150 Euro bekommste da schon was anstndiges von allen mglichen Herstellern. Schau doch sonst einfach mal in den Kleinanzeigen hier bei Daily Dose oder im Surf-Forum (gibt da aber noch ein paar mehr)....

----------


## Gast

THX @ Cpt Planet 
 mfg XorP

----------


## Gast

Hi @ All 

kann mir vielleicht jemand ein gutes segel sagen oder mehrere so ca 5,8 - 6,8 aber ich brauche kein richtiges anfnger segel hab schon erfahrung und lerne schnell bitte sagt mal einpaar oder kann mir einer von euch vielleicht eins verkaufen? muss aber ein segel zum halsen fahren und so ein zeug aber auch zum gas geben und kann mir einer den unterschied zwischen free- ride, style und sonstige erklren? plz

meldet euch bitte hier oder mailt mich an:  artjomb@firemail.de

Mfg XorP

----------


## Thorsten

>Hi 
>
>@ Thorsten fr wieviel wrdest du 
>es mir denn verkaufen ich 
>  habe eine anzeige 
>schon fr 220 Eur gesehen. 
>also melde dich einfach oder 
>maile:  artjomb@firemail.de !! 
>

200 euro.
hab dir schon gemailt.

aloha,
thorsten :D

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

hi  

ich muss mal sehen aber ich melde mich dann! 




kann bitte jemand auf die frage mit dem segel antworten bitte !

mfg XorP

----------


## Gast

hi leute ich glaube ich habe ein perfektes segel gefunden kann mir einer sagen ob es wirklich gut ist??

Pacific V-Free 3,9 - 6,4 qm
Freemove/Wave
239 Eur (und was heit die 2 angaben einmal 3,9 oder 4,9 und einmal 3,6 - 6,6) (der preis ist bei 3,9 und 5,9)

http://www.surftechnik.de/shop.htm 

hier gibt es alle mglichen segel knnt ihr mir sagen welches vielleicht besser ist ???

mfg XorP

----------


## da_hui

arrows craze, kann ich nur empfeheln ist n super freemove segel und auch net allzu teuer

----------


## Gast

lass die finger von den Pazific Segeln,die sind schrott.
Kauf dir die Surf da sind hinten immer gute segel von 01 oder so drin die reichen gut und sind 100 mal besser als pazific,
oder guck bei gunsails die isnd echt gut,wrd dir irgendnen freemove-freeride segel empfehlen!
jan

----------


## Gast

cool danke aber kannst du mir sagen wo man es kaufen kann?

und kann mir einer sagen ob dieses segel gut ist?

Pacific V-Free
( http://www.surftechnik.de/shop.htm )

mfg XorP

----------


## Gast

normal kann mer die surf in jedem zeitschriften laden kkaufen!
jan

----------


## Gast

k danke jan

@ all   

hab eine frage kann mir einer sagen ob das segel 
Arrows/Craze 5.7m/Freemove (200eur) gut ist ??
und ob vielleicht im ruhigem wasser 6,2m besser wren ??

mfg xorp

----------


## da_hui

ich wei ja net, bei welchem wind du surfen willst

----------


## Gast

naja aufjedenfall nicht bei wellen aber trotzdem starker wind (Kroatien) ! XorP

----------


## da_hui

joah, dann empfehle ich dir groove oder craze. snf gute segel und brauchen keine welle. wind und kabbel welle!
sind 2 geile segel. und laufe fastber all geil! und der preis is auch voll ok

----------


## Gast

hi thx @ da_hui !!

kannst mir sagen was fr einen mast ich fr craze brauche und was fr eine gabel ?? hab von den werten keine ahnung !! sag ma plz !

mfg XorP

----------


## da_hui

also, ich hab en 2001er craze und fahre das mit dem arrows lance 30 lnge 460 (war empfohlener mast fr das segel) was die neuen segel fr ne mast lnge, oder boom lmge brauchen kann ich dir nicht sagen! vielleicht findest du ja was bei www.arrows.de. falls ich jedoch was ausfinding mache, melde ich mich hier nochmal

----------

